# So what do you do for a living.



## skin6061 (Aug 25, 2004)

Thought i would ask to see how diverse the the downhill-freeriding scene is. 

I work at a composite tech I build molds and parts from carbon fiber, fiber glass , kevlar and help our customers when they are having issues with our material.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sales/advertising


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

I make home movies  , draw your own conclusions...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

red5 said:


> I make home movies  , draw your own conclusions...


you should hook up with bamxbam


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm a student....a painter...a maid...a chef...a laundromat...an errand girl...and a "mommy" for Zachdank(especially when he's hurt)...so he can ride all day....EVERYDAY.....Ohhh and a loveslave when he saves some energy...


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

red5 said:


> I make home movies  , draw your own conclusions...


 BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!!

I'm a high school student who gets money saving lunch money and allowance. Although if I ever get a job soon I'm buying snowmobiles first.


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

Network admin for a medium sized community bank / kindergarten teacher


----------



## tmoney (Mar 1, 2004)

Civil Engineer, specializing in traffic engineering


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

I sling drinks at the only bar in a tiny mountain town. I guess that makes me a severely underpaid drug dealer.


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm a medical science researcher specializing in the study of lung cancer (keep smoking...if people quit, I'm out of a job). Essentially, this is me (without the glasses or bowtie):










Good glaven!


----------



## ronny (Apr 2, 2004)

EMT/ Emergency Medical Technician.

At the moment, I am doing medical/safety for the oil patch in Northern Alberta.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

project manager at an architectural firm


----------



## LT1 (Jan 12, 2004)

*...Project Manager...*

...for an electronics design and manufacturing company...


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

I own and run a small software company in Denver, CO


----------



## LT1 (Jan 12, 2004)

*...great minds...*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> project manager at an architectural firm


...think alike...



LT1 said:


> ...Project Manager...for an electronics design and manufacturing company...


----------



## j77 (Oct 14, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> project manager at an architectural firm


Ditto


----------



## crazbiker4 (Jan 26, 2004)

skin6061 said:


> Thought i would ask to see how diverse the the downhill-freeriding scene is.
> 
> I work at a composite tech I build molds and parts from carbon fiber, fiber glass , kevlar and help our customers when they are having issues with our material.


I am a student at Bowling Green State University in Ohio studying Mechanical Design, but when I not in school I am a auto mechanic.


----------



## KingRexford (Feb 6, 2004)

*Psychologist and special education advocate*

I am a psychologist in a public school in the poconos, Pa. My daughter has Down Syndrome and my wife and I run a National Down Syndrome Society affiliate to further education, research, and advocacy for children with Down Syndrome. I'm hoping to one day get mountain biking, or some variation of it, into the special olympics. My daughter is still too young to ride but loves the crash sequences on the videos. I also do construction and private psychology work in the summer and am an adjunct prof. at a college. FYI if you ever see a fund raiser for something called the "Buddy Walk" which helps provide research and funds for children with Down Syndrome please consider giving. Thank you. The money from the local Buddy Walk allowed some funds to go to my family when my daughter had SUCCESSFUL open heart surgery last year at Hershey


----------



## lastminutebastrd (Jan 30, 2004)

Service manager at a local bike shop.


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

Design Engineer(ing) not quite an "engineer" yet but working on it. I work designing and building one off downhole pumps and motors for oil and gas production, specifically for offshore rigs


----------



## tree humper (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm a Union Ironworker. There's nothing like it, being up 34 floors on a high rise with nothing around you but your bros.

tree humper
Local 7


----------



## skin6061 (Aug 25, 2004)

Cooter. said:


> Design Engineer(ing) not quite an "engineer" yet but working on it. I work designing and building one off downhole pumps and motors for oil and gas production, specifically for offshore rigs


My g/f dad used to rebuild and service oil feild pumps and motors, he did it for 25 yrs, then his company shut down the tulsa plant and he was let go.


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

skin6061 said:


> My g/f dad used to rebuild and service oil feild pumps and motors, he did it for 25 yrs, then his company shut down the tulsa plant and he was let go.


what company?


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

SQA specialist...

Software Quailty Assurance Specialist by day




Pimp fisted ruler by night.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

KingRexford said:


> I am a psychologist in a public school in the poconos, Pa. My daughter has Down Syndrome and my wife and I run a National Down Syndrome Society affiliate to further education, research, and advocacy for children with Down Syndrome. I'm hoping to one day get mountain biking, or some variation of it, into the special olympics. My daughter is still too young to ride but loves the crash sequences on the videos. I also do construction and private psychology work in the summer and am an adjunct prof. at a college. FYI if you ever see a fund raiser for something called the "Buddy Walk" which helps provide research and funds for children with Down Syndrome please consider giving. Thank you. The money from the local Buddy Walk allowed some funds to go to my family when my daughter had SUCCESSFUL open heart surgery last year at Hershey


Man that is awesome, cool deal!

I'm on the look out for it!


----------



## kyle (Jan 12, 2004)

*Mechanical Design Engineer*

I am a design engineer for Lockheed Martin in PA. I help keep the war machine going. It goes against everything I believe in but the pay is too good to give up. I have since learned to live with the guilt.


----------



## skin6061 (Aug 25, 2004)

Cooter. said:


> what company?


cooper cameron also known as cooper energy services


----------



## dannymonky (Feb 8, 2004)

*Printing Co owner*

I own and run a small family printing shop in NYC. It sucks balls but i get lots of fridays and mondays off for those weekend trips to platekill. also makes for a decent 12 mile ride home if i have the urge to get healthy and lose some weight. Sh!tty pay, long hrs and a crazy flexible schedule.You take the good w/ the bad. Im home now at 2 in the afternoon smokin a bowl and killing time on here while waiting for damn snow to melt.Now wheres that lighter.....


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I work at a wine shop in Costa Mesa, so I pretty much get blitzed all day.


----------



## dannymonky (Feb 8, 2004)

hbfrdh1 said:


> so I pretty much get blitzed all day.


Bastard!!!!!! *And* u get a paycheck......


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> sales/advertising


I figured as much.

Me:

Prepress/Digital Services Manager for a commercial printing co.


----------



## MorphineAddict (Mar 19, 2004)

I work for AAA. I book road trips for people and stare at maps all day long, and help make sure that crazy old ladies still drive on the streets. But before that, I was a bartender for 10 years here in the Bay Area. This new job is okay, but I can't drink durring work anymore


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

MorphineAddict said:


> This new job is okay, but I can't drink durring work anymore


Maybe you should work for AA.


----------



## TimE (Jul 2, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]I figured as much.
> 
> Me:
> 
> Prepress/Digital Services Manager for a commercial printing co.


I did that for years in Portland to...what shop do you work with?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2004)

On free time, I'm a Smoothie Master in a small juice cart type of thing. Studiying in Wentwoth Inst of Techn to be Industrial Designer.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

TimE said:


> I did that for years in Portland to...what shop do you work with?


I'm in Atlanta now.

When I was in Oregon I was the Systems/Network Admin @ Lithtex in Hillsboro.


----------



## likestocrash (May 29, 2004)

*Pm*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> project manager at an architectural firm


That's cool...I got a Construction Mgmt. degree from Chico State. I just haven't directly applied to my career path yet! 
What company, where'd you go to school, how are the hours???


----------



## theferg (Feb 2, 2005)

Digital photo processing and editing for a Virtual Tour company as well as a student studying Mechanical Engineering.

-Ferg-


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

skin6061 said:


> Thought i would ask to see how diverse the the downhill-freeriding scene is.
> 
> I work at a composite tech I build molds and parts from carbon fiber, fiber glass , kevlar and help our customers when they are having issues with our material.


westside pimp


----------



## StinkyOne (Jan 19, 2004)

Cal State Fullerton student for Accounting--sucks. I plan on becoming a P.E. teacher when it is all said and done. But to pay the bills I work for a small custom home theater company in Costa Mesa.


----------



## skinnyhippy (Jun 29, 2004)

*I'm a*

Principal at financial planning firm (Cascade Pacific Financial Group; Salem, Oregon)

I sell stocks, bonds, mutual funds, cd's, life insurance, DISABILITY INSURANCE!


----------



## MorphineAddict (Mar 19, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Maybe you should work for AA.


Nah, to depressing. And besides, I cant drink that much coffee


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

high school.... and one of the head mechanics at the local shop


----------



## bullit71 (Apr 9, 2004)

Network Engineer/Self Employed

Worked in the IT field as a contractor for years, now own my own company here in the San Diego area. May be moving to the San Jose area soon...


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

I am PhD student at UCSB. I study physical oceanography so I get to travel and go to sea alot. When I'm done (when Uncle Sam wises up and quits giving me money) I plan on opening a Numerical Consulting/Modeling company with my roomate or become 'The Dude' .


----------



## HJB (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm an Elevator Mechanic doing mostly new construction with some Repairs and Modernizations here and there. Tough and dangerous work but it pays the bills, buys the toys, and then some.


IUEC, Local 4, Boston.


----------



## alexair (Jan 21, 2005)

Heating and Air Conditioning technician, salesman and installer. Anyone need a new systerm?


----------



## burninator (May 28, 2004)

*Total Geek*

During the week I'm a *GIS Analyst * (Geographic Information Systems)/*CFM* (Certified Floodplain Manager) for a medium sized national engineering firm. On the weekends the wife and I like to drink beer and ride bikes.


----------



## IDIDADIRTY (Jan 31, 2004)

*New York Stock Exchange*

I'm the middle-man between trading desk and broker, so I get yelled at by two people at once. I escape to Central Park and hit any drops I can(you'd be surprised what you can find!). On the weekends I head to Mountain Creek or hit trails in Jersey. Did I mention I'm 33 years old and overgrown(6'6" and 240 lbs). I wiped out once pretty bad hitting a drop and some bystander asked someone that was watching me what happened and the guy goes "some daredevil doing stunts crashed" and the other guys goes "Kids" in a disgusted tone. I hurt my leg pretty bad but the laughter drowned out the pain. One more thing, the guys at work can't believe I spent $4000 on my vp free and occasionally get hurt. My buddy said "Listen for $150 I'll throw you down a flight of stairs and you can save some money.


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

Im a Freelance Video editor and currently work part time. i also work as a mover full time when i get vacation off of school. i make a good amount of cash but need to save it for collage......hehe...18 and I make close to $4000 a month when i work full time like a dawg. but school limits me and all the money goes into my collage fund, keeping me broke and my bike uncomplete.  . hopefully in a year or so, that money will finnaly find its way into my sport again.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Thumper80202 said:


> I own and run a small software company in Denver, CO


Are you in need of an apprentice and/or lunch b1tch to go get you food and stuff?


----------



## NCBigHit (Jan 15, 2004)

*Professional Student*

I'm an MD/PhD student at the university of north carolina. Right in the middle of my PhD in cell biology at the moment...the good=lots of time to ride. the bad=no $


----------



## DHmike661 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Engineering Student*

Civil Engineering Student/Summer DH Racer

my $ .02


----------



## tronspecial (Sep 17, 2004)

*work*

Ski Patrol @ alta, utah!


----------



## Morda (Jan 25, 2005)

*Carpenter-finisher/interior desingner.*

I was a chief cook at a restaurant and also worked a really big store. Russian/Latino/some Italian dishes.

Also can easily qualify as a bike shop mechanic (i think).

**** all that though. I want to be a pharmacist, but can't.

oh, and um.... I just turned 19.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

*not that I contribute much but I enjoy your little..*

discussions about bicycles

architect


----------



## badfish (Jan 12, 2004)

*Protecting your freedom.....*

....and shooting things. Jumping from planes. Yada Yada.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

badfish said:


> ....and shooting things. Jumping from planes. Yada Yada.


 That's really cool dude. Props  

Did they let you bring any bikes over there?


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Aerospace Engineering student, University of Florida.

I used to work in a bike shop though.


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

own Lovelost Records
Prison Security Officer
&
Law Enforcement


busy man


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*tec college and sub maker*

I go to M.A.T.C. and work at quiznos subs and also teach how to use photoshop,indesign,and other art softwere programs


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

High School Student.


----------



## drum714 (Nov 10, 2004)

I help run a Do-It-Yourself wood working shop in denver CO. People come in ang use our shop by the hour, and I help them not screw-up their projects or cut of any limbs!


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

*LBS mechanic*

Been working at a local shop for about 3 years


----------



## doubledecadefirehydrant (Jun 12, 2004)

i'm an attorney.


----------



## mtboutkast (Feb 2, 2004)

suerveyor by day

professional badass by night


----------



## badfish (Jan 12, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> That's really cool dude. Props
> 
> Did they let you bring any bikes over there?


Thanks! They would have let me take a bike, however, I wasn't really certain if I would have enough time to ride it, or, any place safe to ride. Additionally, I didn't want any of my rides to get ripped off. I'm going back soon, and I'm planning on taking either my 20" BMX bike or my newly built .243 hardtail. No way am I taking the Monster equipped ASX, though!


----------



## Richard85 (Sep 18, 2004)

predental student at Southern Methodist University in Dallas, TX


----------



## HJB (Apr 27, 2004)

badfish said:


> ....and shooting things. Jumping from planes. Yada Yada.


Thank you for serving and protecting us, you have my utmost respect and admiration.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Its What i Do*

Freelance Graphic Designer / Whore / Consultant / Father to Future Downhiller (retirement plan)


----------



## CanadianHooligan (Jul 8, 2004)

Im a student who gets money from an allowance.


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

Network Engineer for a small consulting firm.


----------



## ieatsoap (Jan 21, 2004)

Electrical Engineer


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

*Holy Sh*t.....*

......Aerospace Engineering Student at University of Florida.


----------



## ernie00 (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm a High School P.E. Teacher and Assistant Coach with Team Canada Men's National Volleyball Youth Team.


----------



## Max_winner1 (Feb 11, 2004)

skin6061 said:


> Thought i would ask to see how diverse the the downhill-freeriding scene is.
> 
> I work at a composite tech I build molds and parts from carbon fiber, fiber glass , kevlar and help our customers when they are having issues with our material.


I star and produce porn films in my spare time. In my job title in life I tend to go to alberta to do pipline work on the Ledcore natural gas pipe line but that's 3 months in the boonies and 3 months off so.... that's about it. If I'm not doing that I am doing little work at welding shops.


----------



## downhillcrazy (Nov 24, 2004)

im a part time architect's aprentis and all the other time im a student at barlow high school or a downhill racer. wich ever i have time for.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

*customer care rep @ "sprintPCS"*

i work with spanish speaking customers...

so i know you may hate sprint customer service but i havent talked to you guys,


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

college student, studying geology, currently working at a local movie theatre. good times.


----------



## Devious Donte (Nov 21, 2004)

I ride mountain bikes because I have no joby job.


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

High School Student/Snowboard Instructor/MX Racer


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

MX 887 said:


> High School Student/Snowboard Instructor/MX Racer


 That's cool dude. How long have you been mxing?


----------



## Fooly_CoolyOo (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm a high school student and a Bicycle Mechanic at my LBS.


----------



## Evil Con-fecal (Jan 31, 2004)

*Fireman*

Firefighter/Paramedic, also Dad to three.


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

Highschool student and work at a bowling alley  . Also I am going to start taking classes to become a firefighter/paramedic.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Swoop said:


> Highschool student and work at a bowling alley  . Also I am going to start taking classes to become a firefighter/paramedic.


Hey swoop, I thought you worked at AllAmerican Burger and you were training to be manager


----------



## Kaptin (Jan 20, 2004)

computer programmer, researching genetic programs and the stock market


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> That's cool dude. How long have you been mxing?


Well I have been riding since around age 5-6 but I have been seriously racing all over New England for 3 years and going on my fourth.


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

*Online Retail*

I'm the general manager of an online bike retailer, and a full time student working on a finance degree.


----------



## IJR (Dec 23, 2003)

Currently senior project manager for a construction company, but next month I'm going back into sales  . Then I'll have a $hitload more time to ride.


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Custom metal fabricator / Unlimited Class Race Airplane Airframe and Powerplant Specialist.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

*Automotive technician*

25 years at it specializing in driveability diagnostics and state emissions repaires along with gear work differentials, steering gears,and telling everyone else in the shop what the hell is wrong


----------



## Buck (Jan 21, 2004)

Student majoring in mass comm w/ a concentration on video/audio production...maintenance man, freelance videographer, just got done editing an exercise video...it pays the bills...but right now I'm on temporary disability cuz of wicked hand injury...april before I can even think about touchin' the bars

L8R
Buck


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Commercial Risk Management*

I deal in Commercial Risk and Insurance Portfolio management, dealing predominantly with SME business, from manufacturing, construction, transport, professional risks. The firm is small but growing rapidly. www.acmonline.co.nz
Its good company to work for. Small enough to be relaxed and big enough to have some kudos in the market.

SDT


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

*QC and testing Kinesis USA, Inc.*

I'm training to be a cage fighter.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

Searles Middle School/ pain in the ass


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

hardcoe newbie said:


> Searles Middle School/ pain in the ass


Middle school? I knew that you were young - but not 
_that_ young - how old are you?


----------



## RickP (May 10, 2004)

*SVP Finance*

I am a senior VP of finance at a midsize public company. The good news is I can pretty much afford any bike I want, bad news is I work at minimum of 60 hours a week and have trouble finding time to ride. I have a SC Heckler with Maverick fork, and a SC VP free.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

s1ngletrack said:


> Middle school? I knew that you were young - but not
> _that_ young - how old are you?


14 im in 8th grade


----------



## gabletech (Feb 25, 2004)

work during the day as a manager of a auto body shop, which is getting ready to be torn down to put up 6 or 7 town houses, college student at night for 3 hours, 4 days a week , also collect the GI Bill and disabilty from the VA. word of advice, if you have a bad feeling when your close to the new guy shooting a rocket, follow your gut feeling and grab it and shoot it for him.


----------



## Curb Hucker (Jan 1, 2005)

dhtahoe said:


> Custom metal fabricator / Unlimited Class Race Airplane Airframe and Powerplant Specialist.


You forgot about MS Flight Simulator Addict


----------



## ice_kha (Dec 10, 2004)

computer science student... also into small time bike sales, sometime like export but only to nearby cities which dont have bike shops...


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

DDDdddDDDDHHHhhhhhRuuuuuUUUggggGgggGGGZZZZ


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

*local*



tree humper said:


> I'm a Union Ironworker. There's nothing like it, being up 34 floors on a high rise with nothing around you but your bros.
> 
> tree humper
> Local 7


local 488 piping trades.

Im a welder nothing beets clearing 2 grand every week.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

KONA_in_SB said:


> I am PhD student at UCSB. I study physical oceanography so I get to travel and go to sea alot. When I'm done (when Uncle Sam wises up and quits giving me money) I plan on opening a Numerical Consulting/Modeling company with my roomate or become 'The Dude' .


Then you must know Geoff S. He`s a chemist who heads the oceanography chem lab both on-board research vessels and back on campus. Former MBOSC prez. Good friend.


----------



## East Coast Bender (Nov 25, 2004)

Security Guard, Bike Mechanic and Payed Rider...life is good


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

*Geologist....*

...specializing in environmental geology, hazardous materials management, and stormwater/runoff protection. Trying to keep streams, lakes, and drinking water supplies okie dokie for fishies and humans. California professional registered geologist (R.G), which means I took a hard-ass State exam and passed the 8 hour ordeal; Certified Hazardous Materials Manager (CHMM), another hard-ass all-day exam, but at national level. Work for local government in SF Bay Area. Part time couch potato during the winter.


----------

